# HDMI mirroring?



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if the DX can be made to hdmi mirror? I've tried pushing hdmi files from the dx2 but haven't had success. I may be doing it incorrectly. Anyone have any ideas on it?


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Does anyone know if the DX can be made to hdmi mirror? I've tried pushing hdmi files from the dx2 but haven't had success. I may be doing it incorrectly. Anyone have any ideas on it?


No it can't, it's a limitation in the hardware not the software.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

airmaxx23 said:


> No it can't, it's a limitation in the hardware not the software.


Alright. Thank you for the reply!


----------

